# 3/4dpo - feel "heavy" or "bloated" or something..



## reeve

I know its sooooo early on, but i really do feel like "something" is going on down there.

I feel like i need to pee ( though i dont actually need to pee ) as it kinda feels heavy down there, like someone is pushing down on a really full bladder.

Its hard to put into words how it feels, so sorry if im not making any sense.

I know that this is not in my head as its not a subtle feeling, it started yesterday evening. Im a tummy sleeper and i really felt like i could feel it more during the night.

Its not a water infection, iv had enough of those in my day to know what that feels like.

It was 7 years ago that i was last pregnant and my mind is fuzzy.. i know i remember this feeling but i dont think it was this early on. ( though a transvag confirmed i was pg before my missed AF )

Oooooo i just want to know... this tww is a nightmare!


----------



## Gem09

Eeeee i feel like i have "something" going on down aswell, really crampy and im 4dpo today.
Have lower back ache to. Hope it all turns into something positive. xxx


----------



## reeve

I had some mild cramps yeserday, but its not uncommon for me to get them throughout my cycle so hard to know if thats anything for me... but this heavy feeling i have is something i defo have not noticed before... but of course im supervigalint now so who knows, but its not subtle. i would have thought i would have noticed this before.

I must confessed, i poas.. shamless i know - what was i thinking.

when were you planning on testing or are you waiting for the missed af?


----------



## Gem09

Ive never known me to cramp so early before and have backache. Normally starts 2-3 days before af is due. These all good be good signs for us.

Im due for AF on the 28th soooo i might just wait for AF but known me i will poas from about 10 dpo lol.

Good Luck x


----------



## reeve

A not due till 2nd for me ( i think for a 28 day cycle).... 10dpo, i wish... if DH would have let me id have poas after :sex:


----------



## Gem09

Haha!

For a change this month i might jus wait for af, hate the let down of getting a bfn.

When was your last AF? Mine was the 31st aug and i usually have a 28 day cycle (since miscarriage though it has varied).

You had any other symptoms? Ive just slept for 2 hours, not really like me, i know 4 dpo is early to symptom spot but you never know lol.

x


----------



## reeve

Cd1 was 4 september, i got my positive opk on 14th. i had ov pains on the 15th with loads of ewcm 15th/16th - so im prob only between 2/3 dpo.. i thought i was 3/4.. bless me and my math!

No symptons other than the heavy feeling - but i think its too early for symtoms so no idea what this is relating to.


----------



## Gem09

I suppose time will tell, i hate the tww its the longest 2 weeks ever.

Good Luck x


----------



## reeve

YOu having any other symtoms - we were talking about cm, mine has not dried up - its milky wet.. sorry if tmi.


----------



## Gem09

My cm is sometimes globby (sorry) and other times milky and other times a light yellowish tinge, and i feel wet, still getting cramps too. Im normmaly dry after OV.

x


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hi ladies, can i join in?

My last period started 30th August, like you guys i think its too early to symptom spot BUT...
My boobs have been tingling and achy to the side near my armpits on an off for the last couple of days
This morning i woke with a sore throat
Feel tired much more than usual
and still have wet cm

...Hmm, lets hope this goes somewhere for us.

I will confess I poas today, well three to be exact :haha:, one preg test and two opk as thats all i had :dohh: the preg test came negative (no shit sherlock!) lol but the opks there was a line, not as dark as the test line, but not faint it was definitely a line, so maybe i haven't ovulated yet???

Hope to hear more positive symptoms from you all - good luck ladies loots of :dust: to us all xx


----------



## reeve

yeah, mine after o normally goes a bit "globby" and rubbery.. but its not done that yet. im hoping this is a good sign.

Iv still got the pressure feeling like i need a wee ( but dont) its defo not a water infection or anything, iv had a little pain/ache on my right side today kinda just above the groin area... who knows whats going on down there!


----------



## reeve

iwanta8a8y said:


> Hi ladies, can i join in?
> 
> My last period started 30th August, like you guys i think its too early to symptom spot BUT...
> My boobs have been tingling and achy to the side near my armpits on an off for the last couple of days
> This morning i woke with a sore throat
> Feel tired much more than usual
> and still have wet cm
> 
> ...Hmm, lets hope this goes somewhere for us.
> 
> I will confess I poas today, well three to be exact :haha:, one preg test and two opk as thats all i had :dohh: the preg test came negative (no shit sherlock!) lol but the opks there was a line, not as dark as the test line, but not faint it was definitely a line, so maybe i haven't ovulated yet???
> 
> Hope to hear more positive symptoms from you all - good luck ladies loots of :dust: to us all xx

Course you can join in... :)

As for the opk - LH is always in our system, so id expect some kind of line no matter what day you on in your cycle. x


----------



## Gem09

iwanta8a8y said:


> Hi ladies, can i join in?
> 
> My last period started 30th August, like you guys i think its too early to symptom spot BUT...
> My boobs have been tingling and achy to the side near my armpits on an off for the last couple of days
> This morning i woke with a sore throat
> Feel tired much more than usual
> and still have wet cm
> 
> ...Hmm, lets hope this goes somewhere for us.
> 
> I will confess I poas today, well three to be exact :haha:, one preg test and two opk as thats all i had :dohh: the preg test came negative (no shit sherlock!) lol but the opks there was a line, not as dark as the test line, but not faint it was definitely a line, so maybe i haven't ovulated yet???
> 
> Hope to hear more positive symptoms from you all - good luck ladies loots of :dust: to us all xx

:wave:

Yeah course you can!!

Im going to try my hardest not to test until im late (yeah right) lol.

Im hoping my symptoms turn into something positive, neveer normally have this sort of cm after OV.

Good Luck to you x


----------



## Gem09

reeve said:


> yeah, mine after o normally goes a bit "globby" and rubbery.. but its not done that yet. im hoping this is a good sign.
> 
> Iv still got the pressure feeling like i need a wee ( but dont) its defo not a water infection or anything, iv had a little pain/ache on my right side today kinda just above the groin area... who knows whats going on down there!

Having globby cm is unusual for me so god knows whats happening.
I defo have a pressure feeling, and aches abit in ovary area. 

I just wish we could find out if pregnant straight away instead of waiting the dreaded tww. x


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Thanks ladies, oh and i forgot another symptom, need to pee more than usual...

Look forward to more from you all xx


----------



## reeve

What day are we all going to test the?????


----------



## iwanta8a8y

reeve said:


> What day are we all going to test the?????

Well, it is my 30th on the 23rd, and I REALLY WANT A BFP FOR MY BIRTHDAY...

haha, we are having a party on the 24th so i really NEED to know if i am pregnant or not so i know if i can drink or stay well away from it. 

I am going to TRY and hold out now until Thursday, but then i WILL be testing again on Friday.

What about everyone else? x


----------



## reeve

Im on a girlies weekend on the 1st oct, so im hoping that i get a BFP before then that way i know if i can have a cocktail or several :)

Im shite, i poas today..lol. ill try not to do that until at least friday this week!


----------



## Gem09

Eeeeek its sooo exciting!!

Well AF is due 28th so i might test the 26th if i cant wait lol x


----------



## reeve

ooooo.....:dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsKirkland

I am 4dpo and I don't really have any symptoms just cramping a little and milky creamy cm. But that could also be normal for me too I am just not sure anymore lol:shrug:


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Morning ladies how are we all doing today? Any more symptoms?

I have been dreaming the last two nights, not about being pregnant but I can remember all the dream when I wake up, which is not usual...

Other than that no change with me xx


----------



## reeve

Hiya.. sorry, been shopping today :) so first chance to get on all day.

Hmm.. so i think my cm is drying up, kinda looked like snot today at one point on the tissue, so no idea whats going on. I just have a feeling that im out this month already.

Iv been having pain in my ovary/groin area.. im sure that cant be a good thing :(

xx


----------



## reeve

I just did a opk... Coz I'm mad, the test line was darker than contol line.... Confused.com???


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Nooooo don't count yourself out yet! Positive thinking. I have also had something going on in groin/ovary area?!?!? Feels like a dull ache not painful just a little uncomfortable. Also LOTS of tingling sensations in boobs today, boobs/nipples are not at all painful just a strange sensation, don't know what that's about.

there is still hope for us ;-)

PS. Hope you had a great day shopping xx


----------



## iwanta8a8y

reeve said:


> I just did a opk... Coz I'm mad, the test line was darker than contol line.... Confused.com???

Hmm, are you sure you definitely ovulated before now?

When is af due?


----------



## reeve

Yep deffo ovulated


----------



## reeve

af due in about 8 day ish...


----------



## MrsKirkland

So my symptoms at 5dpo are

Creamy CM
Heartburn (haven't eaten anything that should give me that)
Tired
Cramps


----------



## likeaustralia

Hi ladies. Can I join you in your wait? I'm 4dpo today.. tracking some of my symptoms on countdowntopregnancy.com. I've had cramps on and off today and creamy CM, as well as sore boobs and sensitive nipples on and off today, a bit of a lower back ache too. The next few days are just going to be torture, I know it!

I've scheduled a haircut for Thursday, so hopefully that will distract me and give me something out of my normal home-work routine for a few hours at least.


----------



## MrsKirkland

likeaustralia said:


> Hi ladies. Can I join you in your wait? I'm 4dpo today.. tracking some of my symptoms on countdowntopregnancy.com. I've had cramps on and off today and creamy CM, as well as sore boobs and sensitive nipples on and off today, a bit of a lower back ache too. The next few days are just going to be torture, I know it!
> 
> I've scheduled a haircut for Thursday, so hopefully that will distract me and give me something out of my normal home-work routine for a few hours at least.

I wish I had something else to look forward to/distract me but all I have is work....

Your symptoms sound very good btw hopefully it means you get your BFP soon! I am so going to have a hard time not POAS!

:dust:


----------



## jaydee79

Gem09 said:


> Ive never known me to cramp so early before and have backache. Normally starts 2-3 days before af is due. These all good be good signs for us.
> 
> Im due for AF on the 28th soooo i might just wait for AF but known me i will poas from about 10 dpo lol.
> 
> Good Luck x

 im due for my AF on 10DPO im only on 6DPO ATMO its not fare :( why is everyone haven longer CYCLE DAYS than i am expected to have :( im getting confused


----------



## jaydee79

the syptoms iv had so far im on CD25 and im 6DPO waiting for my AF due on 24th sept iv had cramping nearly 2 days odd twindge backache nausea moody bloated weepy emotional,Hunger,headaches, frequent urination, not so sure what to make of mine but glad im not the only one whos experincing simular syptoms so far thats all good aint it???


----------



## reeve

likeaustralia said:


> Hi ladies. Can I join you in your wait? I'm 4dpo today.. tracking some of my symptoms on countdowntopregnancy.com. I've had cramps on and off today and creamy CM, as well as sore boobs and sensitive nipples on and off today, a bit of a lower back ache too. The next few days are just going to be torture, I know it!
> 
> I've scheduled a haircut for Thursday, so hopefully that will distract me and give me something out of my normal home-work routine for a few hours at least.

Of course you can... All sounding good so &#58157; yay 

Iv not slept a wink tonight, really restless and the one time I think I dozzed off I woke with a twinge in my uterus area, no idea what that was but I'm hoping it's good!!!


----------



## reeve

How we doing this morning ladies??? Xx


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Morning everyone. Nice to see a few more join us  :hi:

No change for me - so want to poas already!! Haha


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Some good symptom spotting on this thread ladies so fingers crossed it's our months and lots of :dust: for all of us


----------



## reeve

I second that :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

5DPO today, temp still high. Had some weird cramping in the middle of the night, but I went back to sleep, so I can't be sure what it was. Nothing else to note this morning. 

How about everyone else?


----------



## reeve

Nope, nada - im symtomless now and lost all hope :( wallow wallow...


----------



## Coogee

Hey hope you ladies don't mind me joining too. 
Seem like we all on similar cycles lol, happy to see other end of the month testers. I have all the same symptoms as you ladies have which I'm hoping is a good sign.

Please tell me you ladies are also feeling nauseousness, oh dear just vomit, been feeling bouts of sudden nauseousness for the last 2days..I don't understand because surely it's way to early for this. my ticker is on my right cycle day.


----------



## Gem09

Hey Girls

Was super tired yesterday so didnt get chance to come on here.

Nothing much has changed for me, still having milky cm and cramps, grrrr i hate the 2ww.

Well this time next week i should know either way.

Good Luck to you all. x


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hi ladies how are you all doing today? It's my birthday (my 30th) today so I didn't want to test today and get a big fat BFN in my face so I left it today and will test in the morning as I have my party tomorrow so don't want to drink if by a miracle I am!! 

I have zero symptoms now :-(

Hope your all ok, any progress for any of you?xx


----------



## Coogee

iwanta8a8y said:


> Hi ladies how are you all doing today? It's my birthday (my 30th) today so I didn't want to test today and get a big fat BFN in my face so I left it today and will test in the morning as I have my party tomorrow so don't want to drink if by a miracle I am!!
> 
> I have zero symptoms now :-(
> 
> Hope your all ok, any progress for any of you?xx

Toby is very cute :)

Good luck, hoping it's a BFP what a present it will be!!!


----------



## reeve

iwanta8a8y said:


> Hi ladies how are you all doing today? It's my birthday (my 30th) today so I didn't want to test today and get a big fat BFN in my face so I left it today and will test in the morning as I have my party tomorrow so don't want to drink if by a miracle I am!!
> 
> I have zero symptoms now :-(
> 
> Hope your all ok, any progress for any of you?xx

Happy birthday chic .. Hope you have a great day. Keep us posted on tomorrows test results! 

Think my antibotics are kicking in now for my wee infection... Still got loads of cm though, fingers crossed.. Think I'll test on Monday, I'll be 10 dpo- still too early but who cares! Xx


----------



## likeaustralia

reeve - I am thinking about testing on Monday too! I'll also be 10dpo, but it's our 1-year wedding anniversary, so I thought if it's positive, it would be an awesome present! If it's negative, I probably won't test again until the 29th, unless of course, AF shows.


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Morning my lovelies - as I thought it was a BFN!! No surprise so not feeling too bad plus got so much to organise/sort for the party later I havent time to sit and be depressed about it which is good.

Hope your all ok, talk soon xx


----------



## reeve

iwanta8a8y said:


> Morning my lovelies - as I thought it was a BFN!! No surprise so not feeling too bad plus got so much to organise/sort for the party later I havent time to sit and be depressed about it which is good.
> 
> Hope your all ok, talk soon xx

&#57608; sorry to hear it was a bfn.. Do you plan on testing anymore? 

I hope your party went well honey!

I caved and tested yesterday morning- bfn too, but I suspected as much. I just know I'm out this month &#58382;


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Morning ladies, had a great party thanks 

Reeve and likeaustralia are you still planning to test again today aswell?

I really dont have ANY symptoms now so I am not going to test now, if AF doesn't come by the weekend I will test Friday but not before then now, I don't think :winkwink:


----------



## reeve

iwanta8a8y said:


> Morning ladies, had a great party thanks
> 
> Reeve and likeaustralia are you still planning to test again today aswell?
> 
> I really dont have ANY symptoms now so I am not going to test now, if AF doesn't come by the weekend I will test Friday but not before then now, I don't think :winkwink:

Morning - glad the part was fun. Yep i tested today, still a BFN :( i know its still early but im convinced i would be showing even a hint of a line by now - not a teenie tiny hint of a line so i have a feeling that i am this month. i ont test anymore now unless af is late, but my bb are starting to get sore just like they do for af - so i feel like the witch is on her way ..booo

likeaustralia - did you test?

x


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Oh no, sorry to hear still bfn for you too!! Why do our bodies kid us into thinking we have 'symptoms' to get our hopes up!!

One of my friends talked me into getting a 'pregnancy reading' last week lol thought why not for a bit of fun, she said I would get a BFP by the end of September...!! 

Anyone else done one before? (just so you all know I didn't do this seriously as I don't believe in any of that psychic stuff, but thought it was worth a laugh!) 

So if we listen to the psychic I still have a chance...:haha:

Hope everyone is ok and just remember we are not out until the witch arrives!! :hugs:


----------



## Coogee

iwanta8a8y said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear still bfn for you too!! Why do our bodies kid us into thinking we have 'symptoms' to get our hopes up!!
> 
> One of my friends talked me into getting a 'pregnancy reading' last week lol thought why not for a bit of fun, she said I would get a BFP by the end of September...!!
> 
> Anyone else done one before? (just so you all know I didn't do this seriously as I don't believe in any of that psychic stuff, but thought it was worth a laugh!)
> 
> So if we listen to the psychic I still have a chance...:haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and just remember we are not out until the witch arrives!! :hugs:

I did one too. this is what she said.

''Spirit are showing a strong area of pregnancy coming up for you, and I see conception within October 2011,I see pregnancy, labour and birth as going well for you, and a very quick labour.Your pregnancy shows a baby girl, and she has lovely fair quite curly hair, a lovely baby''

this was from www.psychic123ukreadings.net. 

I don't see conception for myself in October as my OH will be away that month due to the Army. hopefully she got her dates mixed up and meant it for this month not October!! (wishful thinking :)


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Coogee said:


> iwanta8a8y said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, sorry to hear still bfn for you too!! Why do our bodies kid us into thinking we have 'symptoms' to get our hopes up!!
> 
> One of my friends talked me into getting a 'pregnancy reading' last week lol thought why not for a bit of fun, she said I would get a BFP by the end of September...!!
> 
> Anyone else done one before? (just so you all know I didn't do this seriously as I don't believe in any of that psychic stuff, but thought it was worth a laugh!)
> 
> So if we listen to the psychic I still have a chance...:haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and just remember we are not out until the witch arrives!! :hugs:
> 
> I did one too. this is what she said.
> 
> ''Spirit are showing a strong area of pregnancy coming up for you, and I see conception within October 2011,I see pregnancy, labour and birth as going well for you, and a very quick labour.Your pregnancy shows a baby girl, and she has lovely fair quite curly hair, a lovely baby''
> 
> this was from www.psychic123ukreadings.net.
> 
> I don't see conception for myself in October as my OH will be away that month due to the Army. hopefully she got her dates mixed up and meant it for this month not October!! (wishful thinking :)Click to expand...

Lol yeah let's hope she got that confused if your OH isn't around that could be tricky next month haha. My one was from that one too - oh well was a bit of fun ;-)

So how you getting on this month so far? Do you still have your symptoms? When you testing?


----------



## likeaustralia

reeve said:


> iwanta8a8y said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, had a great party thanks
> 
> Reeve and likeaustralia are you still planning to test again today aswell?
> 
> I really dont have ANY symptoms now so I am not going to test now, if AF doesn't come by the weekend I will test Friday but not before then now, I don't think :winkwink:
> 
> Morning - glad the part was fun. Yep i tested today, still a BFN :( i know its still early but im convinced i would be showing even a hint of a line by now - not a teenie tiny hint of a line so i have a feeling that i am this month. i ont test anymore now unless af is late, but my bb are starting to get sore just like they do for af - so i feel like the witch is on her way ..booo
> 
> likeaustralia - did you test?
> 
> xClick to expand...

Not yet. Got too nervous and decided to wait. Thanks for checking in on me though. :)


----------



## Coogee

iwanta8a8y said:


> Coogee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iwanta8a8y said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, sorry to hear still bfn for you too!! Why do our bodies kid us into thinking we have 'symptoms' to get our hopes up!!
> 
> One of my friends talked me into getting a 'pregnancy reading' last week lol thought why not for a bit of fun, she said I would get a BFP by the end of September...!!
> 
> Anyone else done one before? (just so you all know I didn't do this seriously as I don't believe in any of that psychic stuff, but thought it was worth a laugh!)
> 
> So if we listen to the psychic I still have a chance...:haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and just remember we are not out until the witch arrives!! :hugs:
> 
> I did one too. this is what she said.
> 
> ''Spirit are showing a strong area of pregnancy coming up for you, and I see conception within October 2011,I see pregnancy, labour and birth as going well for you, and a very quick labour.Your pregnancy shows a baby girl, and she has lovely fair quite curly hair, a lovely baby''
> 
> this was from www.psychic123ukreadings.net.
> 
> I don't see conception for myself in October as my OH will be away that month due to the Army. hopefully she got her dates mixed up and meant it for this month not October!! (wishful thinking :)Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah let's hope she got that confused if your OH isn't around that could be tricky next month haha. My one was from that one too - oh well was a bit of fun ;-)
> 
> So how you getting on this month so far? Do you still have your symptoms? When you testing?Click to expand...

yeah I see it as just fun too. showed my OH what she said and he probably thought um, I will be aways then I hope she doesn't get up to something!!:rofl:

I did a test on the weekend - Saturday at 8DPO. Got a very faint second line, it was definitely pink, but as the skeptic :shock: that I am I'm petrified to test again. I will post a picture below. posted this on another thread and about 5 ladies thought it was positive.


----------



## reeve

How long you going to wait for? iv pee'd on that stick now, so ill just test till af arrives or with any luck a BFB... i know i said i was going to wait in my earlier post, but i was just kidding myself :haha:


----------



## Coogee

Coogee said:


> iwanta8a8y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coogee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iwanta8a8y said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, sorry to hear still bfn for you too!! Why do our bodies kid us into thinking we have 'symptoms' to get our hopes up!!
> 
> One of my friends talked me into getting a 'pregnancy reading' last week lol thought why not for a bit of fun, she said I would get a BFP by the end of September...!!
> 
> Anyone else done one before? (just so you all know I didn't do this seriously as I don't believe in any of that psychic stuff, but thought it was worth a laugh!)
> 
> So if we listen to the psychic I still have a chance...:haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and just remember we are not out until the witch arrives!! :hugs:
> 
> I did one too. this is what she said.
> 
> ''Spirit are showing a strong area of pregnancy coming up for you, and I see conception within October 2011,I see pregnancy, labour and birth as going well for you, and a very quick labour.Your pregnancy shows a baby girl, and she has lovely fair quite curly hair, a lovely baby''
> 
> this was from www.psychic123ukreadings.net.
> 
> I don't see conception for myself in October as my OH will be away that month due to the Army. hopefully she got her dates mixed up and meant it for this month not October!! (wishful thinking :)Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah let's hope she got that confused if your OH isn't around that could be tricky next month haha. My one was from that one too - oh well was a bit of fun ;-)
> 
> So how you getting on this month so far? Do you still have your symptoms? When you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I see it as just fun too. showed my OH what she said and he probably thought um, I will be aways then I hope she doesn't get up to something!!:rofl:
> 
> I did a test on the weekend - Saturday at 8DPO. Got a very faint second line, it was definitely pink, but as the skeptic :shock: that I am I'm petrified to test again. I will post a picture below. posted this on another thread and about 5 ladies thought it was positive.Click to expand...


here is the picture - I'm still totally skeptical.
 



Attached Files:







032.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## reeve

Hmmm its tricky, i see something for sure... but i dont know if its an evap, indent or a positive. Im totally wishing its the latter!!

Will you test again tomorrow morning?

Keeping my fingers crossed for you so tightly


----------



## Coogee

thanks reeve, no decided not to test again until the 30th. I don't like the idea of these faint lines. they just mind boggling. So I figure if I test on the 30th I will have a clear BFP or BFN.


----------



## reeve

How many DPO will you be on the 30th?


----------



## Coogee

reeve said:


> How many DPO will you be on the 30th?

14DPO, what do you think? should be accurate by then?


----------



## likeaustralia

Forgot to mention here - I got heartburn for the first time in my life yesterday morning. I hadn't eaten anything unusual and wasn't doing anything odd either. Hoping it's a good sign. :)


----------



## Coogee

likeaustralia said:


> Forgot to mention here - I got heartburn for the first time in my life yesterday morning. I hadn't eaten anything unusual and wasn't doing anything odd either. Hoping it's a good sign. :)

hey, not sure if you posted this but did you test this morning?? Heartburn sounds like a good sign, I had heartburn too last night, but think it's because I had salad w balsamic vinegar.


----------



## reeve

Coogee - one would like to think that by 14 DPO you would get a positive, but who knows... you be sure to keep us posted and we will be thinking of you.

Like Austrailia - i got heartburn when i was pg with my twins, however that came later on in my pg bu iv read a few ladies on here had that as a sysmtom and if its not normal for you it could be a good sign - test?? subliminal messages of testing lol


----------



## likeaustralia

Didn't end up testing this morning. I actually woke up at around 4am and had to pee, and I usually get up at 6 for work, so I figured by FMU at 6 wasn't going to be concentrated enough to show anything at 10dpo. I really didn't want to see a negative, especially if it would have been a positive if I hadn't peed earlier! Ahh, so much to think and worry about. Anyway, I will probably test tomorrow morning and will report back on the results. I really appreciate all the support here. Thanks ladies. :hug:


----------



## GD29

I feel wet too but when I check its not as bad as it feels.... 4DPO today, last night I had bladder weakness and creepy PMS :witch: symptoms make me feel out already , but they aren't as bad since I woke up today..... feel oh so tired.... just lazy......zzzzzzzzzz :sleep: good luck testing tomorrow, that was one of my major symptoms last time I was pregnant, 4-5 hours sleep provided you had gone immediatly before falling asleep then ping you need to go the loo and thats it your awake.


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Coogee I can definitely see a second line - how are you so patient to wait! Your better than me! Oh keeping my fingers tightly crossed got you - how exciting! x


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Will check here first thing tomorrow for your results likeaustralia. 

I didn't want to be the odd one out today not testing lol so I did an Internet cheapie test - BFN of course :dohh: not even a slight line (and believe me I studied it for a while to try and see something there!)


----------



## reeve

Tested this morning - BF SOD ALL THERE :(


----------



## Coogee

Reeve - 11 DPO still early there is hope - stay away AF!!!!


----------



## reeve

Coogee said:


> Reeve - 11 DPO still early there is hope - stay away AF!!!!

I know - but i just know im not going to see that line this month :(


----------



## likeaustralia

11dpo and I have held off on testing another day today. Still early (only 6am here), but I've decided to keep waiting. I kind of want to test on a day when I am working from home and DH isn't, so I can find a fun way to surprise him. The first chance I'll have for that is Thursday. Fx'ed I can wait that long.


----------



## Coogee

likeaustralia I was thinking about you this morning and wondering when you going to test.Fair point to wait another day. Keep us posted!!


----------



## reeve

I honestly think im going crazy - i hate waiting, wish af would just come early and put me out of my misery.


----------



## reeve

Why o why... just did a IC, got a nasty evap... urgh, why do we do it to oursleves!!!


----------



## Coogee

reeve said:


> Why o why... just did a IC, got a nasty evap... urgh, why do we do it to oursleves!!!

no point in testing anyway in the afternoon (England) / evening (USA).
you just letting yourself in for a false positive. :flower:
Last month I was addicted to poas too!


----------



## reeve

Coogee said:


> reeve said:
> 
> 
> Why o why... just did a IC, got a nasty evap... urgh, why do we do it to oursleves!!!
> 
> no point in testing anyway in the afternoon (England) / evening (USA).
> you just letting yourself in for a false positive. :flower:
> Last month I was addicted to poas too!Click to expand...

Im in England chic...Cambridge.

I know, but im happy for all the BFP recently being announced at 10dpo..., i WANT MINE TOO..lol

doesnt help that my wee infection seems to still be here and iv now finished all the antibiotics. grrrr

Went to tesco's earlier - pick up my monthly pack of tampons :(


----------



## Coogee

reeve said:


> Coogee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reeve said:
> 
> 
> Why o why... just did a IC, got a nasty evap... urgh, why do we do it to oursleves!!!
> 
> no point in testing anyway in the afternoon (England) / evening (USA).
> you just letting yourself in for a false positive. :flower:
> Last month I was addicted to poas too!Click to expand...
> 
> Im in England chic...Cambridge.
> 
> I know, but im happy for all the BFP recently being announced at 10dpo..., i WANT MINE TOO..lol
> 
> doesnt help that my wee infection seems to still be here and iv now finished all the antibiotics. grrrr
> 
> Went to tesco's earlier - pick up my monthly pack of tampons :(Click to expand...

I'm in Peterborough, not that far from you! Lovely day outside hey.
I know I almost caved too after reading the BFP Announcement page :dohh:
why we do this to ourselves I don't know


----------



## reeve

Ha... im actually closer to Peterborough than Cambridge, but i live out in the sticks so i just say cambridge so its easier for people to get an idea of where i am in the world.

Iv noticed lots of announcments on this board too :( but i know its hard when people are excited, they want to tell the world. I just hoe that we can post on the BFP board soon.


----------



## Coogee

me too!! i read the announcements to get a bit of hope :) love hearing the stories of ladies that have been trying for a long time and then finally get their BFP.


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hi ladies, still bfn for me cd29 (usually have 28-30 day cycle). Just wish af would get here so I can start again - or a BFP of course :winkwink:


----------



## Gem09

Hey!

Ive still held out and not tested, have a bad feeling i wont be getting that BFP though, will know either way tomorrow.

Good Luck Everyone x


----------



## MrsMM24

Stopping in to post 2 threads that may give you ladies hope and also connect you to many others that are in your same DPO!!! Good Luck!
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...rs-26-bfps-2-angels-139-testers-counting.html SEPTEMBER THREAD!

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/730329-come-10-1-10-31-testers.html#post12717859 OCTOBER Thread


----------



## reeve

Thanks hunnie


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Any testers today ladies? :hugs: and :dust: to you if there are!

Thanks mrsmm24!


----------



## reeve

Im here - i'm not testing today, couldn't face another negative!

Anyone else testing? results?


----------



## reeve

Shame - i tested!

I'm convinced i see somthing - maybe an evap? i have major line eye, im seeing pink lines everywhere.

Ill test again tomorrow ad see what it shows... im not hopeful though :(


----------



## likeaustralia

I started spotting yesterday and it's continued through the night. Not sure if it could be IB or start of AF. I'll test tomorrow if it doesn't turn into AF during the day today...


----------



## reeve

likeaustralia said:


> I started spotting yesterday and it's continued through the night. Not sure if it could be IB or start of AF. I'll test tomorrow if it doesn't turn into AF during the day today...

Keeping my fingers crossed that the witch stays away... keep us updated xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Check out the link I submitted, there was alot of testers today... waiting on some info... Good luck in here ladies!!! FXD! :dust:


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Reeve post a pic and we will have a look. Fingers. Crossed it is the start of a BFP ;-)

Likeaustralia - same for you, let's hope this isnt AF and it is IB certainly could be at 12dpo I hear!

Fingers crossed ladies :dust:

I didn't test today - :happydance: whoop whoop nearly got through the day without testing :haha:

Make sure you ladies test in the morning with FMU and let us know xx


----------



## reeve

iwanta8a8y said:


> Reeve post a pic and we will have a look. Fingers. Crossed it is the start of a BFP ;-)
> 
> Likeaustralia - same for you, let's hope this isnt AF and it is IB certainly could be at 12dpo I hear!
> 
> Fingers crossed ladies :dust:
> 
> I didn't test today - :happydance: whoop whoop nearly got through the day without testing :haha:
> 
> Make sure you ladies test in the morning with FMU and let us know xx

As id convinced myself i saw something on my IC - i used one of my FRER's... stark white BFN. 

Im getting crampy too so i know the witch is on her way now. Im going to a spa on saturday, i bet her timeing will be impecable as ever!! Oh well, least i know i can partakith in some much needed coctails at the weekend. YAY ( got to look for the upside in this months disapointment)


----------



## likeaustralia

Pretty sure I'm out for this month. Good luck ladies!!


----------



## reeve

likeaustralia said:


> Pretty sure I'm out for this month. Good luck ladies!!

Why you say that chick? Have you tested?

I hooked up with FF and they think iv got 6 more days till af? who knows whats going on down there! lol


----------



## likeaustralia

Didn't get a chance to test...AF is here. Thought it could've been IB yesterday, but pretty sure it's AF now.


----------



## reeve

Do you have any tests? id do one just to put mind at rest etc... :test:


----------



## likeaustralia

I didn't... I still have my one FRER and 10 ICs. Impressive, eh? I might test first thing tomorrow just to see though.


----------



## reeve

Dont make me come over there - you have 10 IC ( yes impressive) go pee on a stick woman.

If not for you... for me, i can live my poas addiction through you.

Seriously though.. im routing for you still! Does this feel like a normal af.. full flow etc?


----------



## iwanta8a8y

likeaustralia said:


> Didn't get a chance to test...AF is here. Thought it could've been IB yesterday, but pretty sure it's AF now.

Nooooo that is not good - so sorry Hun :hugs:

Like reeve says though, just go poas to make sure :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust


----------



## Coogee

how long did it take you to add all those fairydusts?
this is definitely a good thread :)


----------



## likeaustralia

Well, this is only my second natural cycle after coming off BC. I think it is my "normal," but it's so hard to know. This may be TMI.. but I am going through reg tampons every 3-4 hours, so that seems way more than IB would be, right?


----------



## Coogee

awww likeaustralia. im not sure how much IB is, but I have heard that if it stops within the next day then it is most likely IB. :shrug::dust:


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hmm yeah i think if your going through that many tampons it wont be IB - still see how you are in the morning before you countt yourself right out - fingers crossed for you xx

It is only what i have seen/heard though as i never had IB with Toby :hugs:


----------



## likeaustralia

I'm ok with it being AF. Obviously I'd be thrilled if it wasn't... but you know that! I was a little upset when I realized the spotting hadn't stopped overnight, but I also realize that this was only my second month TTC and lots of ladies wait MUCH longer than that, so I have to keep it all in perspective. :)


----------



## reeve

Likeaustralia - how you doing honey?

How are the rest of us ladies, any more testing going on?

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

No use wasting a test this AM. It's def. AF. Oh well, onto the next cycle for me. 2 days in and feeling confident this could be my month. My bday is mid Oct, so we will be busy BDing around that time and maybe I'll get a wonderful post-birthday present at the end of the month! Just in time for Halloween and I could have my own little pumpkin. Wouldn't that be fun?

Hoping some of you lovely ladies get your BFPs in the next couple of days!!


----------



## reeve

Bum holes - i have a feeling ill be seeng you over at the ttc board next week!!

Love that idea of your little pumpkin - heres to that chic! xx


----------



## iwanta8a8y

likeaustralia said:


> No use wasting a test this AM. It's def. AF. Oh well, onto the next cycle for me. 2 days in and feeling confident this could be my month. My bday is mid Oct, so we will be busy BDing around that time and maybe I'll get a wonderful post-birthday present at the end of the month! Just in time for Halloween and I could have my own little pumpkin. Wouldn't that be fun?
> 
> Hoping some of you lovely ladies get your BFPs in the next couple of days!!

Nice positive thinking likeaustralia :thumbup: whatever happens you will have fun practicing some more ;-)

Reeve did you test again today after you thought you could see something on yesterday's test?

Still no AF for me and she is due now so i think I will do an IC tomorrow morning if nothing until then. Although I have NO SYMPTOMS WHATSOEVER ANYMORE :-(


----------



## reeve

iwanta8a8y said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> No use wasting a test this AM. It's def. AF. Oh well, onto the next cycle for me. 2 days in and feeling confident this could be my month. My bday is mid Oct, so we will be busy BDing around that time and maybe I'll get a wonderful post-birthday present at the end of the month! Just in time for Halloween and I could have my own little pumpkin. Wouldn't that be fun?
> 
> Hoping some of you lovely ladies get your BFPs in the next couple of days!!
> 
> Nice positive thinking likeaustralia :thumbup: whatever happens you will have fun practicing some more ;-)
> 
> Reeve did you test again today after you thought you could see something on yesterday's test?
> 
> Still no AF for me and she is due now so i think I will do an IC tomorrow morning if nothing until then. Although I have NO SYMPTOMS WHATSOEVER ANYMORE :-(Click to expand...

I did a frer - zip, nil, nadda ziltch!
Good luck with your test tomorrow - be sure to let us know!


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hmm that's no good :shrug:, but if AF not here yet your not out yet!

Coogee how you getting on hun?


----------



## Coogee

iwanta8a8y said:


> Hmm that's no good :shrug:, but if AF not here yet your not out yet!
> 
> Coogee how you getting on hun?

not too great AF here today - a day early might I add :growlmad:
anyway having a nice glass of :wine: and the world seems a tad better.
Sometime you just have to laugh otherwise you will :cry:

thanks for checking in :thumbup: been great symptom spotting w you :flower:


----------



## likeaustralia

Coogee, what's your LP normally? Mine's been 11-ish the past 2 cycles, which is within the normal range, but not optimal - or so I've read. I just picked up some B6 vitamins this afternoon, hoping it will lengthen my LP and maybe give me a better shot next month.


----------



## Coogee

I think mine is 15 -ish? is that still in the normal range? I'm also considering taking B6 but I won't be trying next months as OH away during my fertile day bummer. where did you read this info sounds interesting.


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Morning girls, I tested and swear I can see a very very faint line, what do you think? Surely if it was a BFP it would be stronger by now though? 

https://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h355/asorrell81/4aaab8ea.jpg


----------



## Coogee

WOW that's definitely a line!!!! Congrats!!!! maybe you O later than thought?


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Coogee said:


> WOW that's definitely a line!!!! Congrats!!!! maybe you O later than thought?

Well possibly O'd later than i thought I was going on CM more this cycle, will see what happens over the next couple of days with tests. Fingers crossed, but not getting my hopes up too soon!
:hugs:


----------



## reeve

Defo looks like a PINK line to me - wooooohooooooo Congrats

I think the IC are pretty naf honey for getting a decnt line, id do a "real" test now so you can flash that sucker around!!!


----------



## Gem09

Well AF showed up 2 days later for me, must of ovulated later than i thought, grrrr!

Good Luck to all x


----------



## iwanta8a8y

reeve said:


> Defo looks like a PINK line to me - wooooohooooooo Congrats
> 
> I think the IC are pretty naf honey for getting a decnt line, id do a "real" test now so you can flash that sucker around!!!

Oh I want to test again NOW hahaha

I am so impatient, I picked up frer this morning so think I should really wait till the morning shouldn't I to do it as that IC was faint

Or should I go do it now :haha:


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Bugger just got the packet out and it is the first response, but not the early results one! Noooooooo!! How stupid am I!!:dohh::growlmad:


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Gem09 said:


> Well AF showed up 2 days later for me, must of ovulated later than i thought, grrrr!
> 
> Good Luck to all x

Oh no, sorry to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## reeve

iwanta8a8y said:


> Bugger just got the packet out and it is the first response, but not the early results one! Noooooooo!! How stupid am I!!:dohh::growlmad:

Are you still going to do it?


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Certainly not today, I will try again in the morning with FMU and see what I get


----------



## iwanta8a8y

OMG I caved in and tested this afternoon, I have no willpower, BUT I think I'm pregnant girls...!!

still faint but looking positive I think?

https://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h355/asorrell81/d123eda7.jpg

OMG I am soooooo excited can't wait till rob gets home :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Justagirlxx

iwanta8a8y said:


> OMG I caved in and tested this afternoon, I have no willpower, BUT I think I'm pregnant girls...!!
> 
> still faint but looking positive I think?
> 
> https://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h355/asorrell81/d123eda7.jpg
> 
> OMG I am soooooo excited can't wait till rob gets home :happydance::happydance:

Definitely positive!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Coogee

Thats official!!!! A big congrats to you!!!!!!! :flower: :thumbup: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## reeve

Whoop whoop... You're up the duff, bun in oven... Lady with a baby. Woot woot xx


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Lol @reeve 
Thanks so much ladies it's been great going through this with all of you and I expect to be seeing you in first try real soon. lots of :dust: to all of you


----------



## Praying4O

iwanta8a8y said:


> Lol @reeve
> Thanks so much ladies it's been great going through this with all of you and I expect to be seeing you in first try real soon. lots of :dust: to all of you

How many DPO are you?


----------



## likeaustralia

congrats iwant!! happy and healthy 9months to you :)


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Praying4O said:


> iwanta8a8y said:
> 
> 
> Lol @reeve
> Thanks so much ladies it's been great going through this with all of you and I expect to be seeing you in first try real soon. lots of :dust: to all of you
> 
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

I'm not really sure to be honest as I must have O'd later than I thought!


----------



## Praying4O

iwanta8a8y said:


> Praying4O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iwanta8a8y said:
> 
> 
> Lol @reeve
> Thanks so much ladies it's been great going through this with all of you and I expect to be seeing you in first try real soon. lots of :dust: to all of you
> 
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not really sure to be honest as I must have O'd later than I thought!Click to expand...

ohh okay :)


----------

